# How to make a bootable cd with Toast?



## bmann11 (Jan 11, 2002)

I need to make a copy of a bootable cd where the copy is also bootable, but I need to be able to somehow edit some of the files on the original before burning it.  I have tried to make a read-write image of it with disk copy and then burn the cd from the image, but was unable to make the cd bootable.  Can anyone help?

bmann11


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2002)

ok, boot in the system you intend to copy. be sure virtual memory is turned off and any extensions you will need are enabled. create a new cd folder in toast and name it whatever you want. drag and drop the system folder to toast. open it and go thru and delete any files/folders that you do not want. add any additional software you require. burn your disc. enjoy booting from it.


----------

